# New Zealand needs skilled overseas workers to rebuild Canterbury



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Tens of thousands of skilled workers are needed in New Zealand to work on reconstruction projects in Christchurch in the wake of the town’s devastating earthquakes. Officials from the regional Canterbury Employment and Skills Board (CESB) are currently in the UK to exhibit at two job expos organised by Opportunities New Zealand in London and [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand needs skilled overseas workers to rebuild Canterbury...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

